# Anyone know about lights?



## SkunkNo2 (Oct 19, 2005)

I got one plant. Its a female for sure. Its under a 40 w condensed fluro and a regular 40w soft lightbulb. It seems so be trying to flower or bud (it does have buds forming) but I've done so many things wrong with this plant because I'm such a novice...

I took it in from the outside, and i chemically burned it (killing it's sister) with too much miracle grow.

I DON'T WANT TO MAKE ANYMORE MISTAKES!

So I got purified water and have only been feeding it with that for a week.  This has made all signs of the burn go away, I also did that trick with the air pump to feed it Co2 and the air stone... seemed like too good of an idea to pass up.  But when i saw the burns on the leaves i moved the lights away...

My lights are both about 6 inches aways from my plant but i surrounded it with aluminum foil thinking this would help since i am to cheap to get any light greater than a fluro and i am doing this secretly. 
Is aluminum foil a bad idea?  Would the white paint on my walls serve as just as good of a reflector of light? And for a single plant how far should my bulbs be away... also do you think i should get another fluro to really pursue budding or is it unnessecary?

Thanks, SkunkNo2.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Oct 19, 2005)

i place my 60 wat compact flours literly 1 inch away from it...start from 2 inches then to 1.  Flour have to be close and my comapct flours hardly make any heat theyve been on for about 1 week straight and i can wrap my hand around them and not be affected whatso ever... tin foil is fine it will affect heat but i dont think it will be a problem,.. if your flours are compact you can cut out about half of a soda can and tape it. it makes a good reflector..

How old and tall is your plant by the way?


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Oct 19, 2005)

oh and yes more flours will help your plant get as many as you can but make sure you get a fan on them so they dont create too much heat.


----------



## SkunkNo2 (Oct 19, 2005)

It's 2 months and one week old and it's 8 - 9 inches tall.

Should i have the fans blowing on the plant or the lamps?


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Oct 19, 2005)

if the lights are to hot to hold (which they shouldnt be for compact) then the lights.. youll platn will still get the benafits from airflow...
if you have it on the plant itll jsut make it more sturdy and thcker stems so i ues you mind as well pput it on the lights...or both


----------



## Hick (Oct 20, 2005)

Flat white paint is higher in reflective qualities than foil.


----------



## SkunkNo2 (Oct 22, 2005)

Hick, what if it's not flat but it has that stucco look going on, then is it still more reflective than tin foil?


----------

